# Ferry fromReggio Di Calabria to Messina



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Anyone have any info on the above ferry please. We're planning to visit Sicily mid September to end October but cannot find any schedules or booking facilities on the web. We would prefer this short crossing if possible, we realise that this strip of water is not the best. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Hilary


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi blaine

I can't answer your question I'm afraid but we have a member "eddied" who lives in Southern Italy, he seems to use the Italian ferries a lot and may well be able to help. 

He comes on site quite regularly but in case he misses your post it may be worth sending him a pm.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ferries Stretto di Messina*

 Buon giorno, eccomi!
You don't need to worry about the ferries across this short stretch of water, except you head for 'Villa San Giovanni', not Reggio Calabria.
Villa San Giovanni is the embarkation point just off the motorway to the North of Reggio Calabria.
Ferries run 24 hours a day about every 20 mins. and you can just turn up, pay, and queue.
Two main operators - the State Railway (Ferrovie dello Stato) and Caronte.
If you feel happier pre-booking:
www.carontetourist.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jenny and Eddied, this web site never lets us down. Good thing to know where to head for for the ferry!!!
Hilary


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

*Ferry from Reggio to Catania*

Is there one?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ferry Reggio Calabria - Catania*

 No, there isn't a regular one because it's more convenient to ferry Villa San Giovanni - Messina, and then about an hour down the motorway from Messina to Catania.
There is an overnight ferry from Naples to Catania, TTT lines:
www.tttlines.it

and a late afternoon ferry from Salerno to Messina
www.carontetourist.it

saluti,
eddied


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Eddie.
We are gradually making our way down to coast. At present in Pietra Liguria which is lovely and then moving on through Rome, Naples etc. to Sicily so it wil be quite OK to go to Messina.
Just got back from 2 very interesting days in Genoa.


----------

